# Kann ndiswrapper ein Systemabsturz verursachen?



## xunnamedx (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo nach dem ich mittels ndiswrapper mein wlan unter ubuntu linux installiert hab kommt es häufig zu Systemabstützen kann ndiswrapper dafür verantwortlich sein?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. August 2005)

Ja, ich such grad auch noch nach dem richtigen Treiber fuer mein WLAN-USB-Gedaengel.
Hab beim Laden des Moduls ndiswrapper immer eine Kernelpanic.

Welche Karte hast Du?
Welchen Treiber nutzt Du?
Auf der ndiswrapper-Website stand was davon, dass der Treiber von der CD nicht zwingend zum Erfolg fuehren muss.


----------

